# Wife Threatens to Call Boss



## Sanity

This morning I called to check in with wife on our son as I usually do(we are separated but in MC) and she asks me what I did this morning that I called later than usual. Well some Friday mornings (rare occasions) I will meet with the other guys from work and get a quick breakfast (Burger King, McDonald's, ETC) and work through lunch (basically I just took my break early). She starts getting mad because we haven't had lunch together since last week so she starts giving me a guilt trip and again accusing me of her playing second fiddle. Its so petty especially in the grand scheme of things. 

She continues to basically harass me on the phone about it and I tell her that I will call her after work since its not the best time to discuss it and I hung up. A normal person would end the conversation there and respect the sanctity of the work place but in her case she calls my phone 15 TIMES! so I pickup and ask her to not call me again until after work. She gets pissed and starts threatening to call my boss and tell him I take 2 hour lunches (BS) to which I got upset and hung up the phone.

My point here is, I believe that you never bring drama to the workplace and my job is essential to me. It pays for the roof over my son's head, his food, health insurance, etc. I need this job period! (she's unemployed SAHM)

She later called and said that "she would never do this" but I sit here with my nerves shot to hell since in this economy jobs are not that easy to come by. 

Therapist has helped us but her verbal tantrums are wearing me down to nothing. The bad times outweight the good times 10-1. I have a check here for my lawyers retainer and this might be the day I take it over to him. I can take alot of crap from people but when you start messing with my job it really makes me uneasy since it would affect my ability to support my son; That's all I care about. 

You can punch, kick and spit on a man but don't mess with his livelihood. 

Sorry for the rant folks. You have been a great bunch of people who have read my previous posts and giving me strenght to keep trying but its just not looking good. 

I'm done with this pity party I find myself in. Thanks everybody for the advice.


----------



## 827Aug

Sorry you have had a bad Friday. I agree; your wife crossed the line on that one. Does she not realize that she too depends on that job?


----------



## Blanca

Ive threatened to call my H's boss, too. What I was going to say to his boss was pretty horrible and makes your wife sound like a saint. Luckily i had a grain of sanity left in me and I didn't do it. 

I used to have those kind of tantrums ALL the time. My H and I would get in explosive fights about once a week. I always felt like he put me last, and still kind of do. I called his work so many times once that his coworker unplugged his work phone. Its pretty embarrassing now.


----------



## crisis1008

I agree with Aug. Your wife definitely crossed the line. I have called my husband while he was working a few times (not 15 times) to go through an issue, but he works alone and we talk very frequently througout the day. I do try to keep in mind that he is at work though, and may have to run in to his office where people might hear on conversations. Usually, when my husband is on the clock and he says he needs to go (arguing, or not), I just let him go and call him a couple of hours later. It is hard to not call someone when you are upset, but that level of control you are supposed to have mean the difference between sanity and insanity. 

Only you might know whether or not your wife would actually call your boss, or if she was bluffing out of anger. Nonetheless, it is a very shi**y thing to say, whether she meant it or not.

My husband can be a 100%, Grade A a**hole vey frequently, but that he would never do. At least I don't think he ever would, and in almost twelve years he has never threatened my job.


----------



## F-102

Your boss, while maybe concerned about the "2 hour lunches", is not going to fire you because your W is acting like a 5-year old.


----------



## 827Aug

F-102 said:


> Your boss, while maybe concerned about the "2 hour lunches", is not going to fire you because your W is acting like a 5-year old.


Don't be so sure. Most employer's don't want to deal with the drama--and they don't have to. In addition, all of that behavior going on in the work place does impede performance. I have come very close to firing employees over this very thing.


----------



## Sanity

827Aug said:


> Don't be so sure. Most employer's don't want to deal with the drama--and they don't have to. In addition, all of that behavior going on in the work place does impede performance. I have come very close to firing employees over this very thing.


Exactly my point. I take pride in doing my job well and take any threat to my job seriously. 

Update: She called and apologized and said she was bluffing. It's still unacceptable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

